# Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:00 CST NBA LG PASS



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

No pictures this time (I'm busy, busy, busy at work), but the San Antonio's papers game preview:

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...11706.05D.BKNspurs.bulls.preview.2fab146.html



> INJURIES
> Spurs: None.
> Bulls: Adrian Griffin (right calf strain) is questionable.
> PROJECTED INACTIVE PLAYERS
> ...


Games on CSN starting at 7.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs*

Talk about a scary game. Playing the Spurs on the second night of a back to back? Yikes. It would definitely be encouraging if the Bulls could somehow pull this one out.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs*

Hopefully they give us the Bobcats treatment and we can pull this off.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs*



jnrjr79 said:


> Talk about a scary game. Playing the Spurs on the second night of a back to back? Yikes. It would definitely be encouraging if the Bulls could somehow pull this one out.


we actually played the spurs pretty well the last few times. so i would hope that they atleast keep it close and make it a game in the end...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs*

We beat them last year in SA, but that was after a 4 day layoff. If I recall correctly, they beat the Lakers on a Sunday night and then didn't have to play again until Friday.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs*

We can beat anyone in this league once we start to gel. We won in SA last year and will do it again this year if Skiles stop subbing every thirty seconds.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs*

Dear Mr Skiles,
Please either do the following-
1) Make Gordon Starter instead of duhon.
2) Make Noc the impact bench player.
3) Play Maximum 9 Guys tonight! Keep Rotation short.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs*



jnrjr79 said:


> Talk about a scary game. .


It's a scary trip to Tx for any ball team....It's a nice bragging competition between teams we have down here, which team can mess up(almost my boys) :curse: or complete the sweep...bonus pts for completed sweeps :biggrin: , most teams are determined to get that last win....Good Luck tonight :cheers:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Nocioni 0-3 already. He did pass the ball once, got it back, and took the shot and missed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Hinrich is bothered, big time by Bowen.

First he carried the ball for no particular reason, then Parker on two straight plays went 1-on-2 or 1-on-3 against the Bulls D (no fear!) leading to 2 quick baskets.

Then Kirk is called for a T.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Hinrich with the vet move in the lane, draws Oberto's 2nd foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Kirk 1-2 on the FTs, Horry in the game for Oberto hits the 3 from the top of the key.

Deng showing a nice mid-range game tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Kirk will have to calm down. Bowen gets away w/ crap against everybody. Kirk needs to keep playing his normal game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Noc and Deng out, in come Brown and Viktor. Hinrich sits, in comes Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Instant 3 for gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Instant foul on gordon.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

nevermind


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

It's always 5 on 8 when you're playing against the Spurs.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Am I missing something…I thought the game stars at 7:30 CT


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Spurs announcers just said "PJ Brown hit a jump shot." I guess getting an inch off the ground makes it a jump shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*

Gordon with 7 Q1 points


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordooooooon!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow

Gordon forces the turnover and the bulls get it with :05 left. Then he hits a 3 with the clock expiring. 10 Q1 points


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down by just 1.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Keep Ben in until he scores 40. If he keeps mixing his drives with his jumpers, I think there's a chance it can happen.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a shot by Ben to end the qtr. He's looked for his shot pretty much every time he's touched the ball and I love that. That's the only we can win a game on this trip.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Ben I love you! No matter how many times u have down games ill always be behind ya! You are a star in the making


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls Vs Spurs 11/17/06 7:30 CST NBA LG PASS*



DaBullz said:


> Spurs announcers just said "PJ Brown hit a jump shot." I guess getting an inch off the ground makes it a jump shot.


Just be nice and lead us to the victory


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

As long as Gordon is getting good looks, just do not want him to force shots, When he is in rhythm going straight up off his dribble he is pretty deadly, the one in the lane where he pump faked and shot the fadeaway is not his shot.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

cheap fall on VK, ginobli with the flop, VK is pretty lanky


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon is handling the ball more tonight, and he's been passing it the last few times he's had it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich turned it over, and a fast break layup... razzle dazzle pass.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

4 Turnovers for Kirk? Is that correct?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

1 point and 4 turnovers for Kirk so far


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich apparently left his game in Houston.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Spurs game plan seems to be to get in Kirk's grill and make it tough to handle the ball.

Hinrich in trouble, gets it to Ben Wallace, he turns it over. Bonner hits a 3 on the other end within 5 seconds.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another turnover 

Same dumb team of the last 2 seasons.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Make that another turnover!

Un****ing believable.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon passes to Wallace and it's another turnover.

Wasn't the greatest pass.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich hits a quick 2 and that was sorely needed to stop the bleeding.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's struggles continue. His elbow still looks like a big issue.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

was that matt push shot bonner with another 3, another to, bulls need to stop forcing passes, I think they match up well with SA


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich got a gift foul against Duncan. Though you could hear the slap as Duncan did get his hand well after the block.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Refs have called about 10 travelling calls. There's one on Gordon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another turnover by Gordon. His 4th and the team's 11th.

Kirk/Gordon have combined for 8 turnovers so far.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

You can expect TO's from Gordon, but Hinrich needs to settle down, he had some careless ones against dallas as well.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another travel on Gordon. Make that his 5th turnover.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce blows a layup :curse:. This guy is killing us. 7 game losing streak is GUARANTEED if he can't make a shot.

I can't believe we got a person on this board who thinks offense isn't a problem for the Chicago Bulls :laugh:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

looks like noce jumped a little too early and left that finger roll a little short, good thing duncan has the TO bug tonite


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk just dribbled away the entire shot clock.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Can kirk hit two ft's in a row


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Aside from Kirk, Deng is the only guy out there you can count on for a basket.

Duncan is unstoppable.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon back in, immediate 3.

15 for the game.

48-42


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Why is Thabo in the doghouse


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's a pity Gordon committed so many turnovers. He would've never sat otherwise and we wouldn't have had the misfortune of seeing Duhon on the court.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

nope he cant. we wouldve won yesterdays game if hinrich did. but he didnt


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

When ben is in rhythm it is money


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Thank goodness for Gordon. Will someone please tell Hinrich to wake up?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't believe the refs fell for that pathetic flop.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That was horrible.

Wallace had a terrific offensive board. Impressive. Then he held the ball and dribbled it and finally Gordon came to the ball and was called for pushing off. he had to go all the way to within a foot of wallace to get it.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

16 turnovers in a HALF!!
THATS JUST INEXCUSEABLE!

I hope SKiles gets into them hard!!!

Ben Gordon just keep shooting!! YOUR OPEN!! 
I think he subconsciencly wants to drive that sometimes he forrgets thats his open and his in mixed minds of what he wants to do thats why his been travelling so much..

Ben Wallce is playing awesome tonight! All the Wallace haters got to just watch his games and how hard he plays.

4 pts, 7 rbs, 2 off rebs, 2 stl and 3 blks.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Thus far what i see i'm not liking from the bull's even though we still have a great chance of winning.

1.No offensive direction,we look lost on offense

2.Noc need's to go back to the bench,i don't why skiles started him in the 1st place,but he's clearly better of the bench IMO,and is at fault for us last night in giving up offensive reb,because he's too small to play the pf too long.

3.The spur's for once aren't shooting light's out as most teams have done against us this season.and making all thier open shot's expect bonner,but that 1.

4.Ben is playing well,deng was playing well but we don't keep giving these guy's the ball,we still don't know how to ride the hot player.

5.why doesn't skiles post up deng on manu WHY WHY WHY WHY? 

6. Last i like the rotation we got,but no offense to think of.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ballerkingn said:


> 4.Ben is playing well,deng was playing well but we don't keep giving these guy's the ball,we still don't know how to ride the hot player.


have 6 turnovers in one half is not a good game. sure he has 15 points, but he could of had around 21-25 points if he shot the ball when he was open, instead of being indecisive with the ball and turning it over with a travel.

we're just lucky that the spurs are turning the ball over just as much as us.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

well its what we need in pt's because otherwise we would have nothing.

As for the TO's those are cheap traveling call's,and he's been shooting when he's open u must mean duhon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

These refs sure love to call travel. This game must've set a high for the season.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon has absolutely NO confidence in his shot. He passes up everything.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

i like the starting 5 we started the season with,which is in now and doing a good job on both end's.I don't why skiles felt to start duhon and noc who are clearly right now bench player's.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

skiles ought to fine the next guy who passes to wallace.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're working w/ basically 2 offensive players(Deng and Gordon). It's a miracle the game's still competitive.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

You've got to hand to Pax, he has a knack for finding the worst free-throw shooters.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

These ref's are cartering to the spur's right now on all the call's.before it was some what even,now it's clearly in the spur's favor,and as soon as i brought up the spur's not making everything they starting making everything.Bruce Bowen making mid range jumper!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is one of those games where the bulls are still within reach though you think they're getting pasted.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon's not exactly showing he deserved to be a starter. Where's that confident 3 point stroke he had?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:



> This is one of those games where the bulls are still within reach though you think they're getting pasted.


Actually we were supposed to be a "contending team" and thus hanging close with the Spurs.

The bad news is I don't feel good about hanging tough with them. I want to win.

The good news is at least we're not getting thrashed.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

KIRK Hit a Free throw.

This is not the team to be missing your free throw's against.This is the f in spur's u have to make all ur free throw's.Now watch against the bobcat's or the griz kirk will be perfect from the line.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

MikeDC said:


> Duhon's not exactly showing he deserved to be a starter. Where's that confident 3 point stroke he had?



I know that's why skiles needs to put ben back just because duhon sux's. duhon play's well when he has opne looks,we have no 1 who requires a dub team so thus no open looks.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

3rd straight possession Ben can't get a foul


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game Over.

If Noce doesn't regain his shot and gives us his 15 a night I don't see anything stopping us from going 0-7 on this trip.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Can someone please tell me why deng and or wallace is not starting the last quarter?!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

It's early, but I'm getting tired of this team. In the past, you could excuse poor performance. No longer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

San Antonio is just putting 3 guys in the paint on defense and daring the bulls to shoot. They're in Gordon's shirt with the box and 1 kind of play. No place to go inside, and it's even hard to get him the ball on the outside.

PJ Brown, of all people, has been the only guy to take advangate of being left wide open, but hitting a couple of outside shots.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Gordon does not deserve a foul, he dribbles into the trees when he should pull up, and he pulls up when someone is on him, bulls need to work some double screens to get him open. Udrih penetrates the bulls d with ease dishin out to the 3ptrs this is ugly right now.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Ben Wallce is playing awesome tonight! All the Wallace haters got to just watch his games and how hard he plays.
> 
> 4 pts, 7 rbs, 2 off rebs, 2 stl and 3 blks.


Wallace is still just a marginal improvement over Chandler. Less so if you consider the pay gap.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

tHIS IS PISSING ME OFF!
Put deng and wallace on now skiles u idiot!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce :sigh:

No player this season must've put together 2 games in a row THIS bad.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

time to rent a movie, bull try to penetrate but they have no height and force shots, ugly


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Where's duncan?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I hate skiles! i really really do


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hinrich with that set shot, that shot has been there more then once but the Bulls always pass it up, take what they give you.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks 100, defending world champs 76

Shaq is out like 6-8 weeks.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

still the spurs are hitting EVERYTHING!,we are missing it's as simple at that. again i can see anther team hitting every open look,i never seen any team play so many game's where teams just tee off on. the only person i expect big things from is Tim duncan,i see other player's making 3's and jumpers as if where not here.But for us we miss,and or hit but the other team's hit on everything for like 3 straight possesion.It wierd,because i know we might not be that good,but i don't think all these team's we lose to are that much better,its just they again make thier shots while we miss.and this roster is very poor offensive wise,or has no chemistrey once so ever. it like everyone is lost for some reason i never seem us be so lost sense the tim floyd day's .

i chalk up this lost to again spur's shooting well,and us playing lost and comfused.I really think pax has to find some type of low post threat somewhere in the nbdl,over seas or somewhere. and put ben back in the starting line up with p.j and go from thier i think we should have a lot better chance,but starting duhon,and noc isn't going to do it.Maybe 1 qt but going into the 2nd half while down isn't going to do it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GOD I hope he's alright. 30 point blowouts every night if he has to sit out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe we should change the board slogan to "We have the cure for your shooting slump"


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This is the time of year I'm happy Charter doesn't offer league pass and that my condo association won't let me put a satellite dish on the roof.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

No break,no call's,no misses by the spur's,and no offense,is thier anything we do have going our way. i swear this franchise is cursed.and if u think about u will think so too.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Our Coach Is A Bloody Wanka!
I Hate It!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

man, what is wrong with nocioni? he has been awful lately.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Cursed, I don't know. It is frustrating following the game from cbssportsline.com and seeing that the Spurs knocked down shot after shot after shot. Yet, against the Cavs at home, couldn't hit the broad side of a barn!!!!!

This trip is always to early in the year! I don't care what cnnsi.com says, this Bulls trip is harder than what any other team has to go through. Let's see San Antonio start off on this type of road trip in November, not freaking January when your team is already starting to hit it's stride!!!!!

I don't know, I just feel the league has something against us. It's like we always play Dallas, Houston and San Antonio in the same week, been that way since the Championship years? Frustating, frustrating, frustrating!!!!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Every ****ing possession of every game, the opponent has a wide open 3 pointer

SA played like **** and we couldn't even keep it close. Earlier when we had a chance, little Ben had the hot hand so we kept the ball away from him. Deng didn't even seem involved, get him the rockl. At least last year we would come back, not sure if I would count last night's comeback since Houston has given up every big lead they've had this year

I was hoping we'd get more physical with Wallace but we just keep getting walked over. We need a brawl or something. Hell, I could think of 10 things we need, way too many question marks for the team we were supposed to be


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I was no fan of Chandler or Curry but it's pretty to tough to trade 2 7 Footers and NOT replace them.

The last 3 games, including tonight, the Bulls went up against a 7' guy who can hit the three with the best of them, a 7' 5" guy who can shoot well and then one of the best big men to play the game at 7' +. The best we got is Ben Wallace at 6' 9". 

Ben Wallace excelled in the EAST, once this team plays more East teams I think they will be OK. But don't expect much against the West this year.

The Bulls are 2-1 in the Div and 3-2 in the Conference. 

I don't know for sure but is this team incredibly SLOW too? They looked slow to me last night.


----------



## whiteshadow (Dec 22, 2005)

Pathetic!!! What do Bonner (tonight) and Padgett (last night) have in common?? They are second-rate opposing bench players who look like stars against the Bulls because our genius coach desides to "double down" off of them and they kill us with open 3 point shots. This isn't new; it's happened for years. Why leave the other team's hot shooter consistently open? Makes no sense. Let's face it, this year will be a repeat of last years performance. Missed freethrows, turnovers, turnovers, turnovers, undersized guards, no inside post scoring, and Bulls ownership getting rich.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ben Wallace had another great game. He's really impressed me with his man defense, as well as his help defense. 

I'm not too disappointed by the loss. The Bulls came ready to play in the first half, but San Antonio is just too good.


----------



## whiteshadow (Dec 22, 2005)

By the way, if our starters are going to play this crappy, then put in the rookies and give them some experience. Hope springs eternal as it has for the past 3-4 years with the current bunch of stars Paxson has given the fans.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

it hard 2 come back when team's keep making every shot they attempt. i'm telling u we aren't that bad,it just team for sum reason hit everything,i never seen anything like this ever in the nba where 1 team just get lit up like this.esp a team that's surpose to be good (well at least on paper).I would say our d isn't the greatest but it's not that bad,its just again team's don't miss.I'm sorry if u guy's don't think so, but they are hitting jumper lay up free throw,and not missing.Every lose thus far has been to team making everything contested or non contested shot's,and it's mostly on the road.I think if we had a more home friendly schdule and could fine a rythem we would be able to hang with team's more often.Still i've i got nba league pass and i watch other team's play team's that we've just played and they lose to worser team's, because they miss shot that they've made against us.I keep saying it till i get blue in the face,but we have no luck right now nothing is going right for us.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never win another game.


The season is really 72 games long and the first 10 don't count.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> The season is really 72 games long and the first 10 don't count.


I agree. Hey, we had a VERY young team that won 47 games two years ago, AFTER going 0-9 at the start of the season. We're already 3-6, and although it's not better than last year, at least we have the type of team that can rebound from a bad start and play some great basketball once the end of December, than January hits. Plus once March, April comes around, we'll be among the top teams in the league, I guarantee it.


----------

